# When can you have sex after a D&C?



## chelsealynnb

I left a message for my doctor yesterday and today, and still no all back. When did your docs say you could start having sex again after a D&C? I had one a week ago, the baby had not progressed past 7 1/2 weeks. I only spotted the day of my surgery and the day after. No bleeding or cramping at all since then. I want to start BD'ing again, but don't want to risk infection so I'm just trying to get an idea of what others have been told before I (hopefully) get ahold of my doctor tomorrow. 

Thanks!


----------



## ready4family

My dr originally said 2 weeks, but when I had my 2 week post op appt he said as long as the bleeding has completely stopped, it means the cervix is closed and no longer at risk of infection. I had admitted to him we BD a few days before that and he was not worried since the bleeding had stopped.


----------



## fashionqueen

Once you have stopped bleeding its ok. The reason to wait until then is so you dont risk infection.


----------



## Bambola

My OB told me 2 weeks (if bleeding has stopped and you are feeling fine) - he also told me there is no need to wait ttc till after a period - this is simply for dating purposes and does not affect the viability of the pregnancy... of course there are differing views on this but this is what my OB said and he is one of the best in Australia. He also said that you generally ovulate 4-6 weeks after the D&C but that can be different - I ovulated 3 weeks after d&c and period came 5 weeks after.. hope it helps and you are ok :)


----------

